# My wife filmin the Yamaha YT1070/1028 and me



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

Been saving snow at the cabing for 2 weeks, were dreaming of 20 inches but got a good 10 inches compact snow to blow. Happy holidays!:wink2:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

We are a crazy lot. :grin:

.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*For sure*



Kiss4aFrog said:


> We are a crazy lot. :grin:
> 
> .



Yes no doubt:nerd:


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

i can watch these kind of vids for longer time than u posted, extended versions are the best


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Yeah! Lets see your wife doing the snowblowing this time. lol


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*here*



Coby7 said:


> Yeah! Lets see your wife doing the snowblowing this time. lol


 
she is :smile2:


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Where do I sign up for that!!!
Did some down range work with Nords and Sweds back during my deployment days...in Sarajevo!!
They/you.....know how to party!!!!
Salute!


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*party now!*



penna stogey said:


> Where do I sign up for that!!!
> Did some down range work with Nords and Sweds back during my deployment days...in Sarajevo!!
> They/you.....know how to party!!!!
> Salute!



We are going to Christmasjam party now:smile2:


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

Looks beautiful. I'd love to vacation or even live there part of the year after I retire. Love the snow and the mountains. A few smiles and a few adult beverages and I'd be happy. Enjoy !!!!


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

Great video! The Nors, always so happy and smiley 


Is that a hill next to you? Or the result of your snowblowing?


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

I think I found an encoder to publish my surveillance camera video at normal speed.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*that is*



Coby7 said:


> I think I found an encoder to publish my surveillance camera video at normal speed.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmJYjKRlUCE


that is a long driveway you got, and that Yamaha looks happy!


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

118 X 18 feet or 36 X 6 meters plus the 22' X 22' slab in front of the garage. Plus I have an other driveway upstairs. Did you watch the part at the end where I go down the hill a bit to clean the shoulder so it doesn't end up being pushed in my driveway after I'm done? I was too late, after I turn around to start blowing the plow turned the corner and I had to scurry across the street to get out of it's way. Probably 8 minutes in lol

Upstairs driveway


----------

